# Anyone ever use Naval Jelly on a lightly rusted old stove?



## X-Raycer (Oct 20, 2014)

I was thinking of using Naval Jelly to remove light surface rust on an old Fisher Momma Bear.
I've read that it turns red oxide (Fe2O3) to black oxide (Fe3O4).
I've read also that after 15 minutes of application & rinsing with water and allowing to dry, that the black oxide that remains is paintable.

Anyone have experience with this process?

Thanks
Rich


----------



## bholler (Oct 20, 2014)

i always just clean the rust off with a wire wheel the naval jelly seems like more trouble


----------



## coaly (Oct 20, 2014)

I wet them down with PB Blaster a couple hours before wire wheeling. Seems to loosen it and cuts down on the dust. Too wet will spatter.
Thought about Navel Jelly, but couldn't bring myself to put anything caustic on them.


----------



## Kenster (Nov 17, 2014)

Wire brush.  Get it hot.  Apply Crisco. Done.


----------



## coaly (Nov 17, 2014)

Kenster said:


> Wire brush.  Get it hot.  Apply Crisco. Done.



*Crisco ??*
Mama Bears were painted black (Satin) OR brown. (Stove Bright Bark Brown)
We're not talking cook stove tops here.


----------

